# Aldi Scroll Saw discounted



## whatknot (11 Nov 2018)

I was in Aldi yesterday and they had three of the Workzone scroll saw at £59.99

Not sure if its the same in all branches


----------



## bourbon (11 Nov 2018)

I Know! very very tempting, But I have absolutely nowhere to keep/store/use it. In my local Aldi, It's £49.99. Must resist!


----------



## ScaredyCat (11 Nov 2018)

bourbon":3rmclubm said:


> I Know! very very tempting, But I have absolutely nowhere to keep/store/use it. In my local Aldi, It's £49.99. Must resist!



Think of all those Christmas reindeer you can make :deer 

.


----------



## bourbon (13 Nov 2018)

Stop it! pleeese!!!!!


----------



## ScaredyCat (13 Nov 2018)

It'll be worth it...

Think of the joy it'll bring 

:deer :deer :deer :deer :deer :deer :deer :deer :deer :deer :deer :deer :deer :deer :deer :deer :deer :deer :deer :ho2


.


----------



## Drifter (28 Nov 2018)

Ciao, are they really 49.99? If so we'll worth buying. I could have one set just for pinless blades. By the way, where can I get pinned spiral blades........ I have been advised not to use them until more proficient but I would like a try. Love the hobby


----------

